# Sig Request. "Mike Swick"



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi there guys im wondering if anyone with some mad photoshop talents can create a Mike Swick Sig for me. Il gladly give you all the freedom you need to create a cool looking Mike Swick signature.


Writing on the Signature. - "Mike Swicks return...."

A few pictures i found that i think would be cool.














































































































Those are some suggestions. You can decide which picture you would like to use.

Color. - Whichever you think looks best. But i like Blue,Green,Red,Orange,Black,White,Dark Red.


Anyway if anyone can help me out i would really appreciate it. You can send me multiple pictures to see which one i like best. If you need anything from me let me know.


Thanks guys.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No one?? ) :


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

These parts be scarce I reckon.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll give it a shot later.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Trix said:


> .


Lmfao. I literally laughed out loud.

Choose 1 or 2 colors not all of them hahaha


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)




----------

